

Ask HN: How should I establish myself as a freelance developer? - throwaway_yes

I'm a part-time, freelance programmer/web developer. For a few years, I've been doing mostly WordPress work. Obviously this is low on the programming totem pole, in terms of both sophistication and remuneration.<p>I want to move up that totem pole, on both fronts. I plan to spend the next few months improving my programming skills, learning a new technology, and attempting to become a full-time contract programmer or to land a programming job.<p>The two paths I can see most clearly are (a) Rails-based web development, and (b) iOS/OS X application development. At the moment my understanding of each of those fields is introductory-level: I've built trivial things but nothing substantial.<p>My plan is to choose one path, then build either a web app or a Mac/iPhone app -- both to learn the material and to have something to show potential clients/employers/collaborators. I have an idea for each one. Neither idea is likely to turn into a business, and neither would be especially technically groundbreaking, but I'd get a kick out of working on either one.<p>Some data points that you may or may not find relevant:
-- I'm in my late 30s, which among other things means I can't put in college-type hours anymore. 
-- I don't have any formal training in programming.
-- I'm pretty smart and good at learning things, but I'm not a genius and I don't expect to get hired at Google.
-- I can communicate clearly in both written and spoken English.
-- My visual design chops are better than most programmers'.
-- I live in Brooklyn.
-- As a user, I love Mac and iPhone applications more than I love web applications.<p>Let me know how you think I should proceed. Take into account the amount of work available, differences in pay, the difficulty of becoming competent, the ease of getting hired without credentials, etc. etc. Any other thoughts or advice appreciated.
======
davidcann
The freelance market for iOS/OS X is still hot. I recommend subcontracting
through established design firms, so you don't waste time dealing with client
management issues.

You don't need education (most won't even ask), but you need examples of your
experience and skills. Create a beautiful app that doesn't crash and you'll be
ahead of the game. Use an API that people have heard of (Instagram, Flickr,
etc.). Create a few apps and you'll be seen as an established developer.

Most importantly, deliver your first projects on schedule and they'll likely
hire you for many projects down the road.

~~~
throwaway_yes
Thanks for this helpful and encouraging answer. Forgive my ignorance, but
what's the best way to find and connect with these 'estabilshed design firms'?

~~~
davidcann
These are the main feeds that I keep in my RSS reader. I scan for iOS-related
posts, even when I'm not actively seeking work. If the post looks decent, then
I check out the posting company's website and it's usually obvious whether or
not they're a good design firm. If I find a good one, I'll email just to
connect for future potential work.

* Stack Overflow - <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/>

* GitHub - <http://jobs.github.com/>

* Get Apps Done - <http://www.getappsdone.com/>

* Authentic Jobs - <http://www.authenticjobs.com/>

* CrunchBoard - <http://www.crunchboard.com/jobs/>

* Mashable Jobs - <http://mashable.jobamatic.com/a/jbb/find-jobs>

It might take some time, but just a couple firms can keep you busy for years!

~~~
throwaway_yes
Much appreciated.

------
imechura
A lot depends on your goals and your location. For instance, here in N. Texas
you could make 1/3 more money programming Java then a cool language like ruby
or python.

Also to be a well paid Java developer here you don't need amazing skills or
more than 2 years of experience.

------
ryankals
What is your understanding of PHP/Java? I live in Brooklyn and am looking for
a a freelance programmer for a site I'm working on.

~~~
throwaway_yes
Let's discuss. Do you mind putting an email address in your profile or here?

~~~
ryankals
sure. send to ryan.kalscheuer@gmail.com. look forward to hearing from you.

